# entry level cannon p&s camera upto 6k



## lm2k (Sep 21, 2011)

hi guys
one of my friend wants to buy a entry level p&s camera for occasional photography(as a hobby to start with)
can anybody please suggest a CANON p&s with following features
aperture= of the range f/2.8 or f/2.7 at wide to f/4 or greater
ois=does not matter
optical zoom=min 3x
video=min vga@30fps
extra wide angle=does not matter
battery=in doubt still which are better.
Also it must hav chdk mod available so as to implement it when he learns to use the stock functions properly
i tried to find one by myself but got terribly confused in the model name and range of canon p&s cameras on chdk download page
SO far i hav came out with 
canon powershot s1200
for-f/2.8w,OIS,and optical view finder.

requesting other suggestions if available.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 22, 2011)

Nikon S3100 is the best camera in that budget and fulfill all ur requirements.
There is an offer going on at letsbuy,so grab it as soon as possible


----------



## lm2k (Sep 22, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> Nikon S3100 is the best camera in that budget and fulfill all ur requirements.
> There is an offer going on at letsbuy,so grab it as soon as possible
> 
> Nikon S3100 is the best camera in that budget and fulfill all ur requirements.
> There is an offer going on at letsbuy,so grab it as soon as possible



Are yar par nikon ke liye chdk mod hai kya?
And wha abt iris size?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2011)

no, chdk is only for canons


----------



## lm2k (Sep 22, 2011)

i went on searching chdk ported models and really now i conclude that all models listed are old ones or not available now,
so what do u guys think about canon a1200(mistakenly typed s1200 in my earlier post)
may be it might be ported in near future till then my friend learns to use the on stock features but im now confused in canon a2200 ,3100 or a1200 which one to go for now?
any nice offer available?


----------



## sumit05 (Sep 22, 2011)

Go for this one Canon IXUS 12 MP Digital Camera with 4x Optical Zoom . Buy Best Canon IXUS 12 MP Digital Camera with 4x Optical Zoom at Lowest Price Online


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 22, 2011)

I think canon A3200 is better than ixus 105.
So if u wish to buy canon cam then u should go for A3200


----------



## lm2k (Sep 23, 2011)

acha what abt battery? Means if we hav li ion battery how many we get with the box of camera and can we buy a spare backup battery?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2011)

we get only 1 li-ion battery with every camera...yes you can definitely get a spare...some camera owners keep 2-3 spare ones


----------



## lm2k (Sep 23, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> I think if canon A3200 is better than ixus 105.


which has better image quality, i saw some sample images nearly all images of ixus105 have some softness and little chromatic aberation but cannot draw any specific conclusion abt a3200


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2011)

by side-by-side comparison I would select A3200IS coz its new released with 720p, 14mp and more zoom

IXUS 105 is more stylish


----------



## lm2k (Sep 24, 2011)

ya a3200 will be gud especially frm flipkart, they offer 8gb+4gb mem card so a3200 wud b just 200 rs more than ixus 105,
will place order tonight....,
thanks for helping me.


----------

